# Giberian in Hangul



## giberian

Hello,


기벨이안

would this be a possible way of transcribing my name into Hangul?


----------



## glaspalatset

기베리안 or 기벨이안 either will do.


----------



## giberian

감사의 말, glaspalatset!
Best wishes,
Giberian.


----------

